# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  My Pacman Frog Gizmo is not eating

## MBnKC

I have had my frog since mothers Day and he ate about 3 crickets a day.  Now 2 weeks later he is not eating at ALL.  I read a forum and it stated that I could force feed him so i did.  He was forced to eat a red worm that my man used to go fishing with.  Is that sufficient enough, if so how many should he be eating a day?  Also is it normal for me to have to force feed his stubborn self?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Read the thread "Touble in the enclosure" in the Pacman section and answer the questions. We need more information before we can determine what is wrong. But no, one worm is not enough. Try nightcrawlers, they are nutritious and easy for them to eat. They can also be cut to the appropriate size, depending on how big the frog is. Please give us more information on your frog and what conditions he is being kept in!

----------

